# Mr Buddy Propane Heater: Storage, Transporting & Safe Keeping



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Problem: Mr. Buddy can tip over causing a dangerous situation.

Solution: Come up with something that aids in safety in all 3 categories: 
Transportation, Storage & Usage:

Fix: The unit "locks" to the milk crate making a safe situation.

See the Pics:


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Not sure how it could become a dangerous thing.... At the end of the day the heater is turned off and and cooled on the way to the car... Once there I remove the propane take and put the heater in the car.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i have never had a problem with my heater. it shuts itself off if you even bump it. but i can see where it would still be hot if tipped over. but i always place my heater where its not going to burn anything if it gets knocked over.

but your idea would be nice for storage and you wouldnt have to worry so much about the placement of the heater.

and i was wrong i did have trouble one time. i had an old motorhome we used for hunting. and it didnt have much of a heater, so when we traveled we would use the big buddy heater. every time we crossed a rough bridge or hit a rough spot in the road the heater would shut off,LOL. but it was easy to relight.
sherman


----------

